
Women with a Twin Brother Are More Likely to Face Penalties at School and Work - drpgq
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/18/upshot/women-with-male-twins-are-more-likely-to-face-penalties-at-school-and-work.html
======
drpgq
Alanis Morissette has a male twin. Can't think of any other famous females
with a male twin offhand.

~~~
PaulHoule
Don't humans twin at a rate of 1-in-100 or so? In that case your chance of
having an opposite gender twin should be about half a percent.

~~~
dragonwriter
> In that case your chance of having an opposite gender twin should be about
> half a percent.

Only if you assume half of all twins are opposite sex, which is wrong; that
may be correct for fraternal twins (though since environment at conception
seems to affect sex, maybe not), but it certainly isn't for identical twins
which are always the same sex (by sex chromosomes, at least.)

